# Economiseur d' écran



## Tatoo_lis (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Voilà je cherche des économiseurs d' écran qui tourne avec mac !
Banal mais seulement jai beau chercher je  ne trouve pas ! Google, yahoo etc ..
Si vous pouriez me passer un site ça serait simpa ... 
Merci d' avance,
Tatoo_lis


----------



## Tchet (31 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
essaye avec screensavers.
Ou ici http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/icons_screensavers/
@+


----------



## Tatoo_lis (31 Décembre 2005)

Ok merci beaucoup !


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Décembre 2005)

J'ai déplacé dans Customisation.

Sinon tu as aussi Resexcellence ou versiontracker/macupdate.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2005)

Je te conseille le sublime 20th century voyage de Zugakousaku.


----------



## Tatoo_lis (31 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déplacé dans Customisation.
> 
> Sinon tu as aussi Resexcellence ou versiontracker/macupdate.



Ok merci de me prévenir du déplacement.


----------



## MacEskis (31 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille le sublime 20th century voyage de Zugakousaku.


Très instructif et vraiment très réussi, merci


----------



## mouvauxrouvroy (25 Mars 2006)

Hello a tous , je me suis mis enfin sur un forum mac ( alors que je mange la pomme depuis 5 ans , bizarre .
J' ai un gros probleme avec l' economiseur d' ecran , je n' arrive plus a mettre un flux rss dedans.
Pourtant je' insere le flux dans mes signets , mais rien n' y fait.
Dans l etableau des economiseurs d' ecran la case RSS vizualizer affiche toujours sur fond noir quartz composer.
    
Je suis fatigué de me cogner la tete.

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

un screensaver que j'aime, c'est "LotsaWater" (je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé par contre )=il met une couche d'eau sur le Finder, & y a quelques gouttes qui tombent... c'est assez fun.
Bonne config recommandée ^^


----------



## Wolfmac (27 Mars 2006)

bravo il en jette un max  et avec pas mal de réglages nottament la possibilité de mettre sa propre image en écran de veille  
pour le télécharger à cette adresse http://snipurl.com/kgmx


----------



## arno1x (27 Mars 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> un screensaver que j'aime, c'est "LotsaWater" (je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé par contre )=il met une couche d'eau sur le Finder, & y a quelques gouttes qui tombent... c'est assez fun.
> Bonne config recommandée ^^


 salut
du coup je viens de l'installer & il est super cet effet. Merci UnAm.


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

yep... suis content que ça vous plaise alors


----------

